# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  شرح الكرماني ؟

## ابوفهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اين اجد شرح الكرماني على البخاري ؟
وهل هناك انباء عن تحقيقه وطبعه ؟ وان كان كذلك متى سوف يرى النور
ان شاء الله ؟
ودمتم بخير ...

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أخبرني أحد الإخوة في إحدى الدور اللبنانية أظنها : دار الفكر بعزمهم على طباعته قبل سنة تقريبا!
ولعلك تجده في مكتبات المستعمل ، كما يوجد مصورا على الانترنت.
وفقك الله..

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
نظر الفاريابي وفقه الله سيخرج الكتاب إن شاء الله كما جاء في مقدمة تحقيقه لشرح النووي على البخاري الذي طبع هذه الأيام بدار طيبة بأنه يعمل على شروح البخاري ومنها شرح الكرماني والله أعلم .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> نظر الفاريابي وفقه الله سيخرج الكتاب إن شاء الله كما جاء في مقدمة تحقيقه لشرح النووي على البخاري الذي طبع هذه الأيام بدار طيبة بأنه يعمل على شروح البخاري ومنها شرح الكرماني والله أعلم .


نعم، طلب مني نظر نسخ خطية للكتاب ولكني لم أجدها، فأعطيته الكتاب مصور على صيغة pdf، وقد أخبرني أنه سوف يعمل فيه.

----------


## ابو سعد الصعيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من الاخ الذي يبحث عن شرح الكرماني ان يفيدني اذا وجده 
فانا بعد ابحث عنه ؟
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## محمد بن زين العابدين رستم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد فأفيد الأخ الباحث عن شرح  الكرماني للبخاري المتوفى سنة786هـ، أنه مطبوع طبعة قديمة سنة1356هـ بمصر، وطبعة حديثة سنة1401هـ بدار إحياء التراث العربي بيروت، وعنه كتبت دراسة باسم:"شمس الدين الكرماني وشرحه للبخاري" منشورة في مجلة الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بالكويت العدد47، 1422هـ.
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك، وأرجو دعاء منك صالحا...
د/ محمد زين العابدين رستم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الدكتور الفاضل: محمد زين العابدين رستم، سلام عليك، وبعد:
هل من سبيل شيخنا الفاضل للحصول على بحوثكم المنشورة على هيئة ملفات "إليكترونية" (doc أو pdf) ?
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## محمد بن زين العابدين رستم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلام عليك أيها الأخ الكريم، ما سالت عنه غير متوفر الآن ولعله يكون قريبا، وأما دراستي عن الكرماني فهي منشورة في موقع مجلة كلية الشريعة بالكويت، وبإمكانك تحميلها، ودراستي عن المدرسة الأندلسية في شرح الجامع الصحيح، فهي في موقع مجلة جامعة أم القرى، وبإمكانك أيضا تحميلها...
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك...
ورأرجو منك دعوة صالحة بالشفاء في الأسحار... والسلام عليك ورحمة الله  وبركاته.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أما بعد فأفيد الأخ الباحث عن شرح  الكرماني للبخاري المتوفى سنة786هـ، أنه مطبوع طبعة قديمة سنة1356هـ بمصر، وطبعة حديثة سنة1401هـ بدار إحياء التراث العربي بيروت.


نفع الله بكم يا دكتور .
وزيادة في البيان فإن الطبعة الحديثة سنة 1401هـ بدار إحياء التراث مصورة عن الطبعة القديمة بمصر سنة 1356هـ .

وأما بخصوص أعمال الأخ نظر الفريابي فإنه ليس له صبر على العمل العلمي في الكتب الكبيرة ، فليته يقتصر على الكتب الصغيرة مثل ((عمدة الأحكام)) و(( البلوغ )) وشاكلتهما.

للفائدة : شرح الكرماني على موقع الوقفية على هذا الرابط :
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=33&book=1586

----------


## ابوفهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للاخوه الذين عطروا الموضوع بردودهم الوافية 
وانا للاسف لم اجد الكتاب حتى الان والله المستعان ..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> سلام عليك أيها الأخ الكريم، ما سالت عنه غير متوفر الآن ولعله يكون قريبا، وأما دراستي عن الكرماني فهي منشورة في موقع مجلة كلية الشريعة بالكويت، وبإمكانك تحميلها، ودراستي عن المدرسة الأندلسية في شرح الجامع الصحيح، فهي في موقع مجلة جامعة أم القرى، وبإمكانك أيضا تحميلها...
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك...
> ورأرجو منك دعوة صالحة بالشفاء في الأسحار... والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم
ونسأل الله أن يُسبغ عليكم لباس العافية، وأن يزيدكم توفيقا وسدادا، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

رأيته في رمضان 1429هـ -إن لم أكن واهما- بمكتبة الرشد ببريدة، في مجلدات كبيرة، وبقيمة مرتفعة. ولا أذكر أي دار أخرجته ولا أي محقق قام عليه.

----------


## الرابية

السلام عليكم 
الكتاب موجود في الرشد الرياض 
وكذا في مكتبة الاخيار 
مصورة تجليد كعب 
إتصل على هذا الرقم الأخ صلاح مكتبة الأخيار0503476481
وكذلك مصورة فتح الباري بولاق

----------


## الشريف عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الكتاب موجود في مكتبة الرشد بسعر اكثر من 400 ريال 
رايته في شهر شعبان 
وشكرا

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (( للأهمية ))
وجدت الكتاب أن في 12 جزء ولكنه ناقص المجلد الخامس فكيف هي هذه الطبعة هل تنصحوني باقتنائها علمأ أني وجدتها بسعر جيد جداً بسبب نقصها

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

علماً بأن الطبعة هي طبعة دار الفكر

----------


## عبدالله العلي

أررى أن تنتظر نشرة نظر الفريابي ،، فعمله جيد في الكتب السابقة ، وفيه جهد كبير وفوائد متعددة
وخصوصا العمدة والفتح

----------

